# Derelict Castleton



## rectory-rat (Nov 11, 2010)

All these pics were taken on a short school trip to Castleton. Sorry there are no interiors, the teachers wouldn't like that and I could hardly escape






Fantastic looking old bungalow, planning permission to be knocked down, prob worth a look if anyone can get there in time!





Interesting place, a grand old house or maybe a workhouse?





Inside Peveril Castle. More of a heritage site I know, just wondered if anyone else can see a face in the brick!!





Taken from a cable-car at Matlock Bath. Looks like a pretty interesting large-ish site





On the way back there were some police cars. Maybe best avoided.......





Just outside Castleton on the way home

Sorry about the quality of these, if I get a chance to go on my own I will, I would reccomend the area to anyone localish. Thanks


----------



## Neosea (Nov 11, 2010)

You have a good eye  

No 2 used to be a hotel, take a look on flash earth... 

No 3 and 4 is Rockwood Pigments 

The last one is in Sutton in Ashfield 

Keep looking


----------



## Krypton (Nov 11, 2010)

Castleton? North Yorkshire Castleton?


----------



## krela (Nov 11, 2010)

Krypton said:


> Castleton? North Yorkshire Castleton?



I doubt it


----------



## smileysal (Nov 11, 2010)

The fourth one is, as Neosea said at Sutton in Ashfield on Station Road. Been derelict for donkey's years, then last year a large caravan was place in the driveway and it looked like some work was going to happen. Haven't been passed it for a couple of weeks, so not sure if any works been done yet.


----------



## rectory-rat (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks for all the comments, Castleton Derbyshire if you're wondering


----------



## evilnoodle (Nov 12, 2010)

Some nice finds there, matey


----------

